# 'Lady P' bids her regiment goodbye



## Edward Campbell (15 Mar 2007)

This is reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Ottawa Citizen_:

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/city/story.html?id=88fa9b3c-f100-4a0b-979f-59d6ffd6600b&k=47559 


> 'Lady P' bids her regiment goodbye
> *At 83, 'I am no longer able to get into a tank,' says Colonel-In-Chief*
> 
> Bruce Ward, The Ottawa Citizen
> ...




She has served Her Regiment and Canada well.


----------



## gaspasser (15 Mar 2007)

What a wonderfully inspiring Lady.  Typical British Ladyshipness, stalwart and upstanding.
My regards to the Regiment.
 :cdnsalute:


----------



## Hawk (15 Mar 2007)

And best wishes for Lady P.


Hawk


----------



## Donut (15 Mar 2007)

A class act.  Sad to see her go, but her replacement is a wonderful choice.

Looking forward to serving with the Patricias again,

DF


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Mar 2007)

Her Ladyship.
 :cdnsalute:


----------



## niner domestic (15 Mar 2007)

Ottawa was a little brighter for having her here. Edmonton will positively glow tomorrow.  

My respects Your Ladyship.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Edmonton will positively glow tomorrow.



Everything is set, and she indeed arrives tomorrow.  The parade itself is on Saturday.


----------



## Roy Harding (16 Mar 2007)

I only met her once - after 3 VP's return from Afghanistan in '02.  I was IMPRESSED - and that's not an easy thing to do.

The best to you, Lady P - you are a fine individual, and I regret that I don't know you more.


Roy


----------



## reccecrewman (18 Mar 2007)

Any chance this thread could be merged with "Lady Patricia" in the Military History thread?


----------



## Dogboy (20 Mar 2007)

good ceremony, but I was disappointed I could not hear Lady P's speech.
no one botherd to turn up her mike or pull it down so the person I wanted to hear I could not.
oh well still worth the cramps in my arms for standing their for 2 hrs. ( I think?)


----------

